# pics from a show on saturday.....



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

I was in a show on saturday in Jackson MI just thought I would show ya guys.....

All the pics:
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290184705
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290184841

some samples:


















this is a guy from my town, 99 Malibu bagged on 19's, won cleanest car, and rightfully so!









the black Ranger and the primered body dropped 'Noma are guys in my club and then my primered Ranger in the middle Bling Bling


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

really nice dropped cars...

i like the ranger


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Give it some fresh paint and it should look killer...lookin like a good start though


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

thanks for replys!

it was not too big of a turn out but still good since this was the first show ever there, should be a lot bigger next year.

that orange Stratus was sick as hell, had a 2 pump juice set up, had a good 16" of lift! and the whole intrior was wraped in leather, and the NOS of course lol

The red kitted Grand Am was turbo charged with killer sounds and red vinyl intrior

but the malibu, damn you can eat off that car, his whole intrior was leather and even the child seat in the back

mine on the other hand looks like a 4x4 lmao because my 'dro's are sitting in the garage calecting dust because my welder went poopy on me


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the Scooby Doo Lowrider Crew! 


Any imports?


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)

I got a funny ass story behind that Avalance on 24's.....
that was the guys with the two lowrider's tow truck, there was antoher club there that had really shitty lowriders that where all busted and messed up, they where talking all this shit about the real lowriders so this huge ass black guy starts laughing his ass off and yelled "my POS beater is hotter then your shit!" then with bass drowning out EVERYTHING there pulled this up right next to there cars lmao



1CLNB14 said:


> *I like the Scooby Doo Lowrider Crew!
> 
> 
> Any imports? *


yeah there was a Toyota
















only import there


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

The 19s on that malibu just look goofy.

-Matt


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

wow, i've never seen such an intricate showing of gay ass cars. I hope to have my retinas burned out before i am ever introduced to something like that again. nothing against your truck, but all those ghetto ass domestic family sedans are killin me.


----------



## droppedon18s (May 5, 2003)




----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

you hace a nice lookin truck, needs some paint tho


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

Word, NismoB14. Those thoughts crossed my mind, but I thought it'd be rude to share them...

-Matt


----------

